# Question about RAM Squonk Box



## Kaizer (3/8/17)

would @Sir Vape be allowed to shed some info here?


----------



## wikus (3/8/17)

I undrstand now what u mean, can someone please test this and confirm?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (3/8/17)

Hi Folks so let me see from the above if i understand correctly.

With the button being a conductive material people are concerned that for instances if you put it in your pocket with lets say a set of keys and the top cap of the atti makes contact with the button will it complete the circuit. I would say yes it would the same as if you put it in your pocket and the button fired. I will bring this to the attention of Stentorian and see what they have to say. Would recommend that people treat it like any other mech needs to be treated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/8/17)

Yes! Ok gentlemen now we are all on the same page!!

Apparently I would make a horrible teacher

I only brought this up as it IS dangerous, its unlikely but if it happens, the consequences are beyond my comfort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/8/17)

BigGuy said:


> Hi Folks so let me see from the above if i understand correctly.
> 
> With the button being a conductive material people are concerned that for instances if you put it in your pocket with lets say a set of keys and the top cap of the atti makes contact with the button will it complete the circuit. I would say yes it would the same as if you put it in your pocket and the button fired. I will bring this to the attention of Stentorian and see what they have to say. Would recommend that people treat it like any other mech needs to be treated.




All correct except it wont fire , it will dead short as the coil is bypassed in the circut

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BigGuy (3/8/17)

Scissorhands said:


> All correct except it wont fire , it will dead short as the coil is bypassed in the circut



yeah 100% i have already contacted them and await their answer.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Scissorhands (3/8/17)

BigGuy said:


> yeah 100% i have already contacted them and await their answer.


Thanks @BigGuy

@E.T. @Andre

Sorry for the late reply, had a client, seems we all understand now but what i was trying to highlight, with the leppy, reo and tube mods the exteriors polarity is the same all over (the other polls path is all isulated internally)
the ram has both polls exposed externally

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (3/8/17)

Scissorhands said:


> @Scouse45 @Kaizer @wikus @Cespian
> 
> Sorry guys i was way to tired last night, ok you guys are familiar with mechs right? Look at my rough diagram
> 
> ...



Ah makes sense, sorry I misunderstood what you were saying previously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (4/8/17)

Hi

Some feedback they have passed it on to the tech guys for comment and feedback. Will post here once i hear from them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/17)

Creating this thread inside the Sir Vape subforum to house some discussion of this product from another thread in the general forum

The discussion contains posts by Big Guy about this product, which they stock. These posts are adding value but need to be here, not on the general forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (16/8/17)

Calling @KZOR or anyone for advice advice if you can help a guy out... I got the ram single battery Squonk by wotofo, running a 25r battery with dual build n80 3mm id 5 wrap coils and .23 ohms, the flavour is great but it's a very shallow cool vape with no intensity.

Flavour is great but not use to a vape being so cool that I can't feel vapour accumulating in my mouth . Will the flave rda be better?

Also to note that my druga is heating up quite a bit using it on this mod.

Any advice would be great because I love this things looks, feel and size!


----------



## KZOR (16/8/17)

Jengz said:


> Any advice would be great


I use my Flave RDA 90% of the time. It is as good flavour wise as the Hadaly with better airflow.
Running fused claptons or framed staple builds in it with a combo of SS and Nichr80 wire. I also vape between 0.2 and 0.3 ohms so that is fine.
I would defo switch the Druga for the Flave.


----------



## Jengz (16/8/17)

KZOR said:


> I use my Flave RDA 90% of the time. It is as good flavour wise as the Hadaly with better airflow.
> Running fused claptons or framed staple builds in it with a combo of SS and Nichr80 wire. I also vape between 0.2 and 0.3 ohms so that is fine.
> I would defo switch the Druga for the Flave.


Thanks so much @KZOR will leave the squonker till I get a hold of the right rda


----------

